# Latest foster



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Everyone meet Joy. She is the latest puppymill reject I am fostering. I have no idea why they took her to our vet to be euthanized. She is only 5 yrs. old. Usually the millers keep the maltese females until they are around 10 yrs. old. I guess this girl is one of the lucky ones. She is tiny at only 5 lbs. The sad part is that she only has 5 teeth. It doesn't stop her from eating though. I soften her food and she digs right in. I can't wait for her hair to grown some. It is very soft and extra white. :wub: I bet she produced some beautiful puppies for those scum bag millers. :smmadder: :smmadder: 

[attachment=31637:Joy_outside.jpg]

[attachment=31636:Joy2.jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is adorable...............She is really gonna be beautiful when she gets a little more hair. Cutie-patootie!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Kab,


Thanks!! You are doing wonderful work. :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's beautiful. How wonderful that your vet knows to call you.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG you are an angel and so is she. :innocent:


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

What a doll. Remember what Paris looked like when she had a short coat? This Lil girl looks to have a nice coat as well. Hope she finds a loving forever home. Your the best. Happy New Year


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh bless her little heart. I'm so glad you were able to rescue her. Besides her teeth, is she doing well?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> What a doll. Remember what Paris looked like when she had a short coat? This Lil girl looks to have a nice coat as well. Hope she finds a loving forever home. Your the best. Happy New Year[/B]


Yes, I do remember what Paris looked like with her short hair. I know this girl will be very pretty one day. She has the sweetest personality and cuddled in my arms for several hours tonight. She loves to be held. :wub:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

:wub: oh my gosh... :wub: 

shes so precious...

i would give her a home in a heartbeat... =]

but bless you for taking her in...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Look at those gorgeous black eyes! She is going to be stunning when her coat grows in. 

I can't wait to see the "after" pictures!

Any idea how many litters she's had? Maybe she had problems whelping and that's why they dumped her. Lucky girl whatever reason it was.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Maybe she had problems whelping and that's why they dumped her. Lucky girl whatever reason it was.[/B]


That is what I was wondering Marj. Sometimes if these little girls don't produce large enough litters, or if they have problems whelping the millers and even the brb's will ditch them. She is a smallish girl, so I can't image her having more than probably 1-2 pups at a time. I sure am glad they ditched her. Now she will have a chance for the good life she deserves. :wub: She is a cutie. Pretty coat and such a sweet face/big eyes. :wub:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

> Everyone meet Joy. She is the latest puppymill reject I am fostering. I have no idea why they took her to our vet to be euthanized. She is only 5 yrs. old. Usually the millers keep the maltese females until they are around 10 yrs. old. I guess this girl is one of the lucky ones. She is tiny at only 5 lbs. The sad part is that she only has 5 teeth. It doesn't stop her from eating though. I soften her food and she digs right in. I can't wait for her hair to grown some. It is very soft and extra white. :wub: I bet she produced some beautiful puppies for those scum bag millers. :smmadder: :smmadder:
> 
> [attachment=31637:Joy_outside.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=31636:Joy2.jpg][/B]



Hey Kab, Sassy's Mommy directed me to your post and i was just seeing about getting info on joy, she is so adorable and i would love to give her a home if i could, i dont know whats involved, and i dont know how she does with other babies or what her special needs are...

my baby ryder needs a friend for when we move in july, so were starting to look now so they can be aquainted and become friends before we start leaving them with each other while going to work....

if you could give me information on where you are located and what your looking for in a home for Joy...

if you havent already taken me for a bad mom after my sad first post about breeding ryder... =[

any information would be appreciated...

much respect

Sarah


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so thankful that she was able to find her way to your loving family; I hope that she finds a forever home soon.
(i can't wait to see what she looks like after her coat grows out a bit!).


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, she is beautiful! I love her eyes. Thank you so much for taking her in. It breaks my heart what these babies go through. But, on the other hand, I'm so glad that my Annie was turned in by the "breeder" who bought her and then couldn't breed her. I hope you find her a wonderful furever home. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is gorgeous. And VERY lucky she found you, she certainly will be a stunner when her hair grows a little more around that face. :wub: :wub:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494439
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think she has had many litters. Her little nipples protrude just slightly and there is not any evidence that she has nursed several litters. I am still very surprised at how friendly she is with humans.........not just me but all member of my family including the kids. She will take lovin' from anyone. :wub: I am givinng her tylan to try and clear up the staining on her face. I am seeking a retired person who can sit around and hold her all day. I know that may not be feasible but that is what I think she deserves :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is so cute!! What a blessing for her to have found you. Can't wait to see her hair grow also.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I don't think she has had many litters. Her little nipples protrude just slightly and there is not any evidence that she has nursed several litters.[/B]


I'm curious...
Since I've always had my pups spayed, so I was wondering how you can tell if a little female has had puppies? I know it was said it appeared Naddie had puppies but I never questioned how that was determined and never would have thought to ask if it could be determined if likely more than one litter. I kind of thought it was an assumption since she was between 1-two years old before spayed. 

Missy's nipples were all but 'nothing'..hardly visable. Naddie on the other hand has larger , very obvious ones. ( She was turned into the shelter un-spayed... and it was rescue that spayed her before I got her.) I thought maybe hers were larger due to having had at least one litter but thought too possible just because she is larger than Missy to begin with. Given her severe neglect and fear of cage it is assumed she maybe had been used for breeding. 

So is it the 'obvious' nipples that indicates at least one litter?


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello,
I am anew maltese mommy and it is nice to hear that there are loving people out there that rescue these poor little babies. I wish to know if there is anything I can do (donation) please let me know how to go about doing this . These beautiful dogs just want love and affection and for people to treat them like this is horrible. One day they well get what is coming to them but, till then thank GOD for these people who rescue them.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494582
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I am definitely no authority on the subject. I know the nipples protrude sligthly after they have had their first heat. All I can tell you is what I see by comparison with other puppymill dogs I have fostered. There are some who are really "saggy" if you know what I mean. In their cases, there is no doubt that they nursed many litters. Joy, on the other hand, does not look that way. I feel that is why she was probably relinquished from the breeder. Of course, there is no way to prove it though. I am just glad she is no longer living in a cage.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good for HER! I know she is on her way to a great life.

God bless you!
Melanie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aww, she has such a sweet looking face!! :wub: God bless her!! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for saving this sweet little girl. I hope she gets the wonderful home she deserves.


----------



## Little Lilly (Jan 3, 2008)

hi, Is Joy still available for adoption? I have another 5 year old female right now who is really wanting a sibling. I am a stay at home mom and would love to have her join us.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> hi, Is Joy still available for adoption? I have another 5 year old female right now who is really wanting a sibling. I am a stay at home mom and would love to have her join us.[/B]


Yes, she is still available  I will pm you!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How have I missed this thread? I am just now catching up and I am so appreciative of all who are kind and loving enough to participate in rescue. You really have no idea how much I admire what you do!

This little girl is so lucky to have found a champion. I know that you will have great success in placing her with the right family for HER. Thank goodness for you and the other rescue angels........


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She is a sweethear :wub: I hope she finds her furever home and gets spoiled rotten like she deserves


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*she is so precious....and you are a guardian angel :grouphug: *


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497453
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that would be so exciting if that worked out :aktion033:


----------

